# Politely declining



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

How do you do it when someone approaches you in public about breeding their pet to the dog you invested 1,000's of $$, hours, and tears in. How do you let them down gently that their dog isn't worthy?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Just say "thank you, but not at this time." All there is to it. Don't need to get into the fact that their dog isn't "worthy." You don't have to get into specifics or justify why you are saying no.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I tell people he's neutered.

You should say he's neutered and then when they look at you like you are crazy because your dog has balls tell them they are implants.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Tell them that your are currently treating your dog for VD and will be happy to call them when its cleared up.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I would just be honest and say, " I do plan on breeding him, but only to females that have their working titles and health clearances" nothing wrong with that and you are not putting down their female. Just giving them an idea as to your requirements. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agreee with gsdsar, it may plant a seed to grow their knowledge


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> I would just be honest and say, " I do plan on breeding him, but only to females that have their working titles and health clearances" nothing wrong with that and you are not putting down their female. Just giving them an idea as to your requirements.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is a good point, and a good strategy. Just avoid the "your dog is not worthy" thing.... if anything, it's only going to motivate someone to try and breed their untitled/etc female even more.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Make up a stud contract with requirements you know the female doesn't have.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My dogs have been propositioned SO many times it's not funny! Usually it's after they've been speutered so it's a moot point, but Halo got lots of "offers" well before that, starting from when she was way too young to be bred if I were even interested (which I never was). I just told people A: she's too young, and B: I have no interest in becoming a breeder. 

I got a lot of "that's a shame" comments about my dogs being speutered, but it never bothered me. Even if you do plan to breed some day, or reserve the right to consider the option, I don't think you need to go into a big long explanation about why not now, or with their particular dog. Keep it simple.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I always ask what their female's OFA rating is. That baffles 90% of the people in my area. When they flounder and ask what that is I say that I only breed to health tested females.

Of course I'll never breed my male, but if I say "I'm not planning to breed him" it becomes a "convince me to breed my boy to your dog" conversation.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I never realized how many clueless people want to breed their dogs just cause...until I owned an intact dog. Its ridiculous, I get approached about breeding just cause he's trained and eye catching. I usually just tell people I have ZERO intentions breeding, and even if I did, my dog isn't old enough, and doesn't have titles and health testing done yet. They just look at me confused like i'm crazy. :shrug:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Tell them "fine, the stud fee is $2,000, and is due at the time of mating, if you are interested, I will let you know what testing I require prior to breeding." If that doesn't stop them cold, I would be very surprised.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

I've had people stop me when out walking Jake with the same proposition. Conversation doesn't last long when they are told Jake's a Virgin (neutered).


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

hunterisgreat said:


> How do you do it when someone approaches you in public about breeding their pet to the dog you invested 1,000's of $$, hours, and tears in. How do you let them down gently that their dog isn't worthy?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

I would simply reply......... "No thanks". Leave it at that.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

I simply say "I'm sorry, we're not offering him for stud to outside dogs right now."


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

mehpenn said:


> I simply say "I'm sorry, we're not offering him for stud to outside dogs right now."


I think this is perfect. If I had a female that I thought the world of, and the stud owner told me this, I wouldn't be insulted. 

I think there could be bitches that are titled and still wouldn't mesh well with specific studs. Saying what Mary stated above, gives the stud owner an easy out with out being insulting. 

IMHO a stud owner is just as responsible to make sure the breeding benefits both dogs. I certainly wouldn't want a litter of crazy dogs running around with my studs name on their papers.


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> I tell people he's neutered.
> 
> You should say he's neutered and then when they look at you like you are crazy because your dog has balls tell them they are implants.


:rofl:


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Lilie said:


> IMHO a stud owner is just as responsible to make sure the breeding benefits both dogs. I certainly wouldn't want a litter of crazy dogs running around with my studs name on their papers.


Exactly. Breeders, stud owners, work very hard to produce good, solid names to stand behind their dogs. Most dogs are judged based on their sire, right out of the gate. If you allow your dog to breed a bitch that's less than desirable, you stand the chance of ruining your reputation, your dog's reputation, and your chance at being taken seriously in this dog eat dog world we live in. 

But, being a breeder, or not even a breeder, being a responsible dog owner, you also have to have cooth when dealing with people in general. What you do, how you act, what your dog does, not only affects you directly, and your dog, but also can lead back to the dog's breeder and every dog encountered that could share a lineage with your dog. 
It's a web, everything is attached through some point, by a fine string.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

mehpenn said:


> Exactly. Breeders, stud owners, work very hard to produce good, solid names to stand behind their dogs. Most dogs are judged based on their sire, right out of the gate. If you allow your dog to breed a bitch that's less than desirable, you stand the chance of ruining your reputation, your dog's reputation, and your chance at being taken seriously in this dog eat dog world we live in.
> 
> But, being a breeder, or not even a breeder, being a responsible dog owner, you also have to have cooth when dealing with people in general. What you do, how you act, what your dog does, not only affects you directly, and your dog, but also can lead back to the dog's breeder and every dog encountered that could share a lineage with your dog.
> It's a web, everything is attached through some point, by a fine string.


And the way to make everyone happy is to make them believe they are the ones that are making the decision not to use your dog. Of course, you do not want to say the dog has DM or something like that, it can get around, and people will remember it even if it is false. 

This is why I thought a ridiculous stud fee, and then a list of requirements for the bitch will make the bitch owner think of going elsewhere. Their choice. You are not saying their bitch isn't good enough, you are saying, this is what my dog is worth, and I want to make sure that we aren't passing on any other problems, and that my dog won't be infected by anything in the process.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The thing is, I've seen people ask those ridiculous stud fees in all seriousness. Not saying the bitch owner in question would actually pay it, but you also don't want it going around that "so-and-so charges $2000+ for a stud fee!" I'd just be honest, give them a contract or your list of requirements and either the bitch meets them and you can talk or she does not. Then it doesn't have to be personal, you don't have to make up anything about your dog or stud fee (even if meant in jest).


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Depending on the dog I've always answered he's neutered or he's not breed quality.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I will concede that that is one fine looking animal!

And sable, to boot!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I don't think the problem lies with joe blow on the street asking to breed his female to your dog. That's easy--just say "He's not available for stud service" and that's that, no insult.

I think the problem is when the female DOES have all the qualifications on paper that you require, and you still don't want to breed with her, for whatever reasons. It becomes even more complicated when it's a person in your club, and they KNOW you have been breeding him to other females in the club. You can't use the "he's not available" excuse or the qualifications excuse, and they know how much you charged for stud service because the other people told them. THEN how do you politely decline?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

"I'm sorry, but I do not feel that the pedigree of my dog will properly complement the pedigree of your bitch."

Done.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Freestep said:


> I don't think the problem lies with joe blow on the street asking to breed his female to your dog. That's easy--just say "He's not available for stud service" and that's that, no insult.
> 
> I think the problem is when the female DOES have all the qualifications on paper that you require, and you still don't want to breed with her, for whatever reasons. It becomes even more complicated when it's a person in your club, and they KNOW you have been breeding him to other females in the club. You can't use the "he's not available" excuse or the qualifications excuse, and they know how much you charged for stud service because the other people told them. THEN how do you politely decline?


Honestly. " you girl is great!! But I don't think their lines mesh well. Nothing against your girl, you will find the right stud, but I don't think it's my dog"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> This is a good point, and a good strategy. Just avoid the "your dog is not worthy" thing.... if anything, it's only going to motivate someone to try and breed their untitled/etc female even more.


I'm not so foolish as to say outright "not worthy" lol. I know how people project onto their dogs... I dance around explaining a dogs weak points to handlers every week lol


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Freestep said:


> I don't think the problem lies with joe blow on the street asking to breed his female to your dog. That's easy--just say "He's not available for stud service" and that's that, no insult.
> 
> I think the problem is when the female DOES have all the qualifications on paper that you require, and you still don't want to breed with her, for whatever reasons. It becomes even more complicated when it's a person in your club, and they KNOW you have been breeding him to other females in the club. You can't use the "he's not available" excuse or the qualifications excuse, and they know how much you charged for stud service because the other people told them. THEN how do you politely decline?


I've dealt with that, but usually these people can have a rational convo about why I don't like the breeding


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

say you already have your head set on breeding your dog with another 1 kinda like marrying off ur daughter lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

pets4life said:


> say you already have your head set on breeding your dog with another 1 kinda like marrying off ur daughter lol


That really works great if you have a bitch, not so great for a dog though. They aren't swans, they don't mate for life.


----------

